# whats the name of these rial 16x8 mesh rims?



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

???



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

That _is _their name.


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

thats the brand.. anyone knows the name to these rials??


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

????


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

Rial Mesh wheels with step lips.


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

WTF? That looks like a load of coke from Colombia. Screw the rimzos.:laugh:


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

?????????????


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

ramon. said:


> Rial Mesh wheels with step lips.


 ^^^^

I'm sure you read this ad below, as that's where the pic came from? No?

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/foru...al-mesh-step-lip-rims-900-or-trade-longisland


----------



## illester (Apr 20, 2013)

They make LM reps called Daytona Race. I could not find any details on RS reps though. They might be called Vipers.


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

??????


----------



## dsgearbox (Oct 23, 2007)

I had two sets of those, 16x7.5, 4x100 and 17x8.5", 5x120, some people call them Rial Type A (Typ A), however i don't think that Rial had any special name for them. Nice wheels btw.


----------

